# Looks like M1 Max is not that great for hashing Eth



## xkm1948 (Oct 27, 2021)

Source:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/cryptomining/comments/qg4v9n


M1 specific Eth miner:








						GitHub - gyf304/ethminer-m1: ethminer fork for M1 Macs
					

ethminer fork for M1 Macs. Contribute to gyf304/ethminer-m1 development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 28, 2021)

Very lame indeed.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 28, 2021)

I was expecting it to be more with the M1 Max said to be RTX 3060 to 3080 this is so underwhelming. I guess apple notebooks would not be in short supply.


----------



## Rithsom (Oct 28, 2021)

In all seriousness, Apple products, especially MacBooks, were never meant to be huge number-crunching machines. The M1 made people too optimistic, in my opinion.


----------



## Sandbo (Nov 11, 2021)

I remember M1 did like 2 MH/s only, I wouldn't expect M1 Pro/Max to go much faster.
Plus the break even will likely take forever, or at least much longer than getting a GPU.


----------

